# Wanted for Columbia G519: Bevin Bell, Persons Tool Bag+Tolls, Pump,



## Trail Rider (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I’m looking to purchase original accessories for my Westfield Columbia G519. Please let me know if you know someone willing to provide these. The following is what I require:
Persons Tool Bag +Toll Set
Bridgeport No.12 pump with brackets
Bevin Bell
Manuals: TM (Technical Manual) and SNL ((Standard Nomenclature List) for G 519

Thanks


----------



## Mercian (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi @Trail Rider  and welcome.

Half the fun of collecting is looking for the parts. Some of the item on your list are more difficult to obtain than others.

Persons bag - may take a lot of searching, and may be $300+ when you find it.
Tools - Original NOS wrench here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-morrow-hub-wrench.167340/
Pump - There are several adverts to sell Bridgeport 12 pumps on tis forum, but all are civilian, A military one is a lot harder to find. Not all military pumps were Bridgeport. See topic here, : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-hand-pump-and-clamp.168938/
Clamps - Again, a hard search for originals. But very good reproductions (as well as repro wrenches) available here: http://www.bergerwerke.com/products.html
Bevin Bell - This was a common civilian item, so often found on ebay, sometimes on CABE and easy to paint green. An original is a lucky find.
Manuals - Originals are rare and expensive, so few that it is impossible to give a guide price. Luckily, reprints are cheap and easy to find. Here, for example, but there are others out there: https://www.portrayalpress.com/Illustrated-Parts-and-Service-for-G519-WW2-Bicycle-p/620-0519.htm

I hope that helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 12, 2021)

Original manuals are just about impossible to find. In over 30 years of researching and restoring G519s I had one! opportunity to buy originals about a year or so ago when someone sold his stock of spare parts and manuals,,, Needless to say I didnt hesitate for second…


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks Johan and Adrian. Both you guys are a wealth of knowledge. I forgot to ask about an original kick stand. Any advice and information on trying to find an buy one? Also, any way to get copies of the manual that Johan shared?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 12, 2021)

Trail Rider said:


> Thanks Johan and Adrian. Both you guys are a wealth of knowledge. I forgot to ask about an original kick stand. Any advice and information on trying to find an buy one? Also, any way to get copies of the manual that Johan shared?



Hello Trail Rider,

Adrian included the link for the service manual in the last paragraph of his last post.  I ordered one about 6 months ago.  Well worth the price of admission @ $8.00.  Here it is again.

https://www.portrayalpress.com/Illustrated-Parts-and-Service-for-G519-WW2-Bicycle-p/620-0519.htm

And again, many thanks to Adrian Johan, and Serge.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for all your help everyone. What a great community of enthusiastic and helpful people.


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 13, 2021)

Thx all!

Meanwhile here's a photo of an NOS kick stand that was on Ebay a couple of years ago. Gives you an idea...
Also a photo of one of my toolbags with tools and accessories. The pump in the photo is a replica made by the late Ken Boice of Historical Reproductions back around 2004. I do have an original one but no photos at the moment... Photo attached was taken for the article on G519 I wrote for the french Militaria Magazine in September 2015.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks Johan. Appreciate so much the time you take to provide help.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi @Trail Rider 

Reprints of the other two documents shown by Johan can be got from here: https://robvanmeel.nl/product/colum...ord-7-8-snl-g519-1943-1949-poor-quality-55-p/

He describes them as 'poor quality', but the copies I got were perfectly good.

For the stands, be careful, there is another type which looks similar, but is not a stand from a G519. See discussion here for this type: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/od-green-prewar-wartime-g519-kickstand.173257/#post-1175981

Some Huffmans apparently have a different stand, but I've never yet seen a good picture of it.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 13, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Trail Rider
> 
> Reprints of the other two documents shown by Johan can be got from here: https://robvanmeel.nl/product/colum...ord-7-8-snl-g519-1943-1949-poor-quality-55-p/
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian. Perfect now I can get copies of all 3 manuals Johan shared. Guessing actual G519 kick stands are are rare find.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 15, 2021)

Trail Rider said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase original accessories for my Westfield Columbia G519. Please let me know if you know someone willing to provide these. The following is what I require:
> Persons Tool Bag +Toll Set
> ...



I have what I think is a Bevin Bell I bought on eBay a while ago as a period-correct bell for my 1942 Columbia Sports Tourist.  It works okay, I just don’t care for the sound that much. Short “zing-zing” when I want a longer “ziiiiiiiing-ziiiiiiiing.”


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 15, 2021)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> I have what I think is a Bevin Bell I bought on eBay a while ago as a period-correct bell for my 1942 Columbia Sports Tourist.  It works okay, I just don’t care for the sound that much. Short “zing-zing” when I want a longer “ziiiiiiiing-ziiiiiiiing.”



Great. 


TequilaMockingbird said:


> I have what I think is a Bevin Bell I bought on eBay a while ago as a period-correct bell for my 1942 Columbia Sports Tourist.  It works okay, I just don’t care for the sound that much. Short “zing-zing” when I want a longer “ziiiiiiiing-ziiiiiiiing.”



Looks good and I’m interested. Please let me know how we can connect to discuss further. Thanks


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 15, 2021)

Please send me private message and we can exchange contact details to work out arrangements. Thanks.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 15, 2021)

Just sent you private message so please check your mailbox. Thanks


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 27, 2021)

johan willaert said:


> Thx all!
> 
> Meanwhile here's a photo of an NOS kick stand that was on Ebay a couple of years ago. Gives you an idea...
> Also a photo of one of my toolbags with tools and accessories. The pump in the photo is a replica made by the late Ken Boice of Historical Reproductions back around 2004. I do have an original one but no photos at the moment... Photo attached was taken for the article on G519 I wrote for the french Militaria Magazine in September 2015.
> ...



Hi Johan

Wondering if you know what is the original US army issued adjustable wrench for the G519. The one in your picture is not the same as the one that questmaster website shows. On their site the wrench is US army marked and manufactured by the FL Manufacturing Company from Newark N.J. Also wondering if the screwdriver was standard issue and made by what company?

Thanks for any information you can provide


----------



## Mercian (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi @Trail Rider 

It's a common misconception that the US in a diamond marked tools are US Army issue. The US logo is for P. Lowentraut Mfg.

In the same way some US military equipment turns up marked USMC (notably webbing inside M1 helmets), but this is really United Shoe Machinery Company.

More details on logos here http://alloy-artifacts.org/trademarks-and-logos.html

I'm away from my notes for the next few weeks, so I can't give you an example of a 'correct' wrench, but you will find reference numbers for them in the bicycle manuals.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Trail Rider (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you Adrian for explaining all these details. Between you and Johan, you guys are like an encyclopedia of the G519. Amazing.


----------

